# emerge defekt

## arafat

nach einem "emerge -u world -e" - ist nun mein emerge defekt - ich bekomme die fehlermeldung das ein python-script nicht gefunden wurde - -hat jemand erfahrung mit dem problem ?

wenn ja wäre ich über ein antwort mehr als hoch erfreut !!

danke!

----------

## stream

kannst du bitte die genaue fehlermeldung posten?

----------

## flow99

vielleicht ist irgendwo die platte voll!

mach ein df und du wirst's sehen!

aber ohne fehlermeldung kann man das wohl schlecht beurteilen! 

gruss

----------

## arafat

im grunde bootet der rechner ohne probleme hoch - -mit ausnahme von kdm

ein versuch xf86config aufzurufen endet mit

xf86config: error while loading shared libraries: libxext.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or dirctory

ein emerge bringt fast die gleiche meldung

python2.2: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: no such file or dirctory

jetzt muss ich doch glatt mit meinen zweitsystem windows arbeiten  :Sad: 

----------

## stream

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=63590&highlight=libstdc

----------

## arafat

das hat mir sehr weiter geholfen - hätte ich natürlich auch selber finden und drauf kommen können

DANKE !!!

----------

